# Looking for a Reformed Church in Show Low, AZ?



## ReadBavinck (Feb 25, 2011)

A reformed bible study may be forming in Show Low, AZ! If you live anywhere in the White Mountains and are interested, come out and meet others along with representatives of the Orthodox Presbyterian Church at the JB's on Monday, 2/28/2011. If you are interested but cannot attend the meeting, call Ken or Janice at 928-245-8177.

Meeting Time: 6:30PM - 7:30PM


----------

